# Upshur Twin



## crankshafter (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello all.
Well I have to move the Upshur twin project over here where it belongs ," Work in Progress".
Finished coolingfins for the 2'nd cyl. and and have them shrink-fit on the cyl. And pre-lapped both cylinders ;D just have to finish them with toothpast to get the bores real shiny. Think I will use Viton o-rings on the pistons like I did on my Webster.Have had the Webster running for some hours now, and it is a easy "starter" :big:
Ok here are some pix. from to night's progress.





Lapping.








fitting coolingfins on cyl.




And here both cyl.test fit on the crankcase.





More to come
Regards CS.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 24, 2008)

Still looking good CS!

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice crankshafter, looks like you are coming along very nicely. I need to do a search for your webster build because I have on that is in progress. I put it aside to complete my Siamese twin. Once I am released from my nuerosugeon to get on with my life I will be back in the shop to finish it.

Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 25, 2008)

CS,

Very nice work :bow:

Tell me how do you keep your hands clean ??? Mine always seem to look like a coal miners who forgot his gloves :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 25, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> CS,
> 
> Very nice work :bow:
> 
> ...


Bob.
How I keep my hands clean? I clean them now and then :big:
Seriously, I have used and German brand hand cleaner for years(Drumex Special)and I recommend it for all of you shop-rats. ;D
managed to make pistons and cross pins tonight. To morrow I start on the cyl.heads think it will be a real challenge. BTW isn't it the challenges that make life worth living.
Regards CS.


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all, need help. ;D
Can any of you tell me where to get spark plugs for my Upshur. There is nothing mentioned in the plans. Cyl.head is threaded 1/4" UNF. 

Regards CS


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2008)

CS,

So you clean em - I knew I was missing something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the name of that handclean, I'll try and locate some in Oz.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gmac (Nov 27, 2008)

CS
The set of plans I have for the Upshur Twin do include plans for spark plugs - see page 19 (page 19 of the set I have is dated 5-1-98; although the majority of the drawings are dated 2-10-01). 
Regards
Garry


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 27, 2008)

Rimfire sparkplugs are popular in the USA.

Three of the distributors are:
http://sparkplugs.morrisonandmarvin.com/
http://www.jerry-howell.com/RF-Plugs.html
http://www.mjnfabrication.com/pages/948295/index.htm

There are more distributors also.
I know that Morrison,first one listed, does or at least did export. Their webpage is nice as it gives all the dimension of the entire line or Rimfire. The 1/4-32 thread plugs come in several different reaches so you have to select the reach needed by examining the plans for the Upshire engine.

I think there may be some European distributors also. If you email Paul Knapp at:
[email protected] 
he will help you locate a dealer that can supply them to you.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 28, 2008)

Beautiful work.

Dale Detrich makes plugs for 12 bucks. they are 1/4-32 thread and perform very well.

http://www.daledetrich.com/spark_plugs.htm


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all.
Some progress this evening to. Drilled and countersunk cyl.heads, most time spent on making the flat bottom drill. Made it from a piece of drillrod, and a piece of a drill-tang as guidepin. Works great ;D
Like some pic.?? OK here we go.












And finaly a pic. of the Upshure in front of the Webster.




Tomorrow it's time for cutting the coolingfins.allready made a cutter for it ;D


----------



## Maryak (Nov 28, 2008)

CS,

Great work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Were the flat bottomed holes a special size ??? or you don't like messing up your standard drills to turn them into flat bottom drills - Just Curious and trying to learn a new twist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## crankshafter (Nov 28, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> CS,
> 
> Great work.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob
The flat bottom holes is 5.5 mm. I like making my own flat bottom-drills, its easy.
,take piece of drillrod(if used in alu. I do not bother hardening), turn to outer dia. drill hole for pilot. hack saw a + at the end, some filing and diamond-honing and you have 4 cutting-edges a drop of Loctite on the pilot, put it in the pilot-bore, and if you are in the hurry heat with a Creme Brule-burner to speed up curing the Locktite. If some of you like a pic. I have one tomorrow ;D
PS: Yes I build the Upshur using mm-fasternes in SS, mostly 3mm(.125"), hard to find small inch fasteners here in snowy Norway :big:Ski-season has started,jr.and his buddy is going up in the mountains next weekend for off-pist skiing  wish I could join them : have to wait until Christmas. OT? OK :big:
Regards CS


----------



## Maryak (Nov 28, 2008)

CS,

Thanks for that, now I understand. ;D

I would call such a tool a counter bore as opposed to a flat bottomed drill. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all.
Did some progress on the cyl.heads this weekend  Get the heads drilled for the inlet/exh.-ports,the bore for the sparkplug, but I didn't have the 1/4"32 tap but I will have one tomorrow 8) I did the cooling-fins as well, with my shopmade .093" mill-cutter.
Like some pic.? OK here we go.

























Time to have some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CS


----------



## jack404 (Dec 1, 2008)

CS thats bloody awsome !!!

i especially like your home made "T" cutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what did you make that from ???

i have just bought 5 from the USA but would love to make my own

well done !!

cheers 

jack


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 2, 2008)

jack404  said:
			
		

> CS thats bloody awsome !!!
> 
> i especially like your home made "T" cutter
> 
> ...


I made it out of a pice of drillrod. Turn it to dia. hack saw, angelgrinder, file, and diamond hone :big:. No hardening when used on aluminium.
CS.


----------



## jack404 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for that CS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i use mine on 4130, 4140 carbon steel generally so i'll stick with the bought ones for now

but i will experiment now i've seen it done, i've become pretty good at hardening drill rod for reamers of all types

cheers and great going!!

jack


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 2, 2008)

jack404  said:
			
		

> Thanks for that CS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack.
Regarding making your own mill-cutters have a look on how Mr. Ishimura do it.
http://homepage3.nifty.com/amigos/t_slot_cutter/t_slot_cutter-e.htm
CS


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all.
Did some more on the Upshur to night. Soldered the cylinders to the sideplates.
Assambled cylinders with the crankcase ,mainshaft, rods and pistons. Some small adjustments and voila, it turns freely with no bindigs. ;D Lucky me :big:
I know you like pic. So here we go.
















To morrow it's time for drilling the cyl. for the cyl.head bolts and then the valves and guides,
rockerarms.
CS.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 3, 2008)

CS,

Beautiful work :bow:

Please keep the pictures coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Dec 3, 2008)

CS 

Thanks SOO much for the link to the gents site

i spent most of this afternoon going through his site

i dunno which is better his site or your engine

your engine reminds me of Ural Moto Motorcycle (Soviet era military motorcycle opposed twin cylinder)

all you need is the inline gearbox and it would be a doppleganger for one

great work!! 

and thanks again

cheers 

jack


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi All.
Have been a busy week nothing much done on the - Twin. But to day I managed to make the camshaft, I used the described in http://www.modelenginenews.org/feeney/pg7.html and used the CamCalk. to calculate the cam profiles. The milling of the cams take some time but it is a straight forward. you just keep your eyes on the spreadsheet and underline every cut you take 
Here are some pic.
Cam blanks aligned in the ro-table and ready to start the milling.





After some hours I had the cams aligned on the camshaft ;D





One camshaft in my hand.................. :big:




Regards CS.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 6, 2008)

looks nice ;D, and complicated :big:
cant wait to see it come to life 8)


----------



## Maryak (Dec 6, 2008)

CS,

Thanks for the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It continues to be great work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 7, 2008)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> looks nice ;D, and complicated :big:
> cant wait to see it come to life 8)



Speedy.
Complicated? nah.. just labor and a h..l lot of fun :big: fun is what mather, isn't it?
the only thing that concerns me right now is the temperature in my workshop  
Have a nice day. I'm going to put on some layers of warm clothing and have some "quality-time" in the shop :big:
Regards CS


----------



## Speedy (Dec 7, 2008)

ill be checking back for more pics :bow:


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 7, 2008)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> ill be checking back for more pics :bow:


Speedy.
Ok here we go again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Outside temp. start rising
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this afternoon and the inverter I have for heating in my shop start working more effective and I had 10 deg.C inside after some time ;D. I managed to align the cams on the camshaft. I then glued(Loctite) the timing-gear's on their shafts, seems like the backlash in the geartrain is good.What could I say?Bulls Eye :big:





















Regards CS


----------



## Speedy (Dec 7, 2008)

man I love these pics! 
safe to say the engine is of a small size? 
are your cams 1 piece?


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all-
Not much progress on the Twin due to the cold wether
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we have had last week. But I have done some on the #1 cyl. valve train, here are a few pic.















Regards CS


----------



## chipstractor (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice stuff!. Impressive. Keep the pics coming. :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Dec 19, 2008)

CS,

This is great and really starting to look the part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you machine the timing gears ??? coz I reckon they are very neat. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all.
Yes the parts start coming together but it still along way to go 

Maryak:Yes the gears are nice because I was not the guy who machined them :big:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chipstractor: Pic.will keep coming
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone like some pic.? OK here we go.





















More to come ;D
CS


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all.
I had plans on doing some on the Upshur during Christmas but not much done.
Visiting my 2 oldest daughter's and their family's for some days.4 grandchild's and #5 will arrive any time, we hope it will happen on New Years night ;D.

OT. I managed to make a short video of the Twin on the "testbed" to night
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm planning to make the cover-plate of some perplex or similar. so it's possible to see all the int. moving parts. Any comments welcome :bow:
Here is the vid.
Regards CS


----------



## Speedy (Dec 29, 2008)

crankshafter  said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> I had plans on doing some on the Upshur during Christmas but not much done.
> Visiting my 2 oldest daughter's and their family's for some days.4 grandchild's and #5 will arrive any time, we hope it will happen on New Years night ;D.
> 
> ...




""we hope it will happen on New Years night ." !!!!! my bday is Dec 31st  !! not many of them around


----------



## cfellows (Dec 29, 2008)

Sure is pretty to watch. You're doing an excellent job on this engine.

Chuck


----------



## T70MkIII (Dec 29, 2008)

Coming along beautifully, CS. How will the lubrication system work?


----------



## Maryak (Dec 30, 2008)

CS,

This is going to be superb - congratulations - cant wait to see it run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all.
Some progress on the Twin today. Nealy finished the carb.
Here are some pic.
And I will wish every one of you a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!
















Regards CS


----------



## robert1352 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wondering if you have had time to finish this project yet?? If so please post some pics. ;D


----------



## cobra428 (Jul 17, 2009)

Crankshafter,
Very very nice! I bought the plans for that eng about 2 months ago. I'm getting a good build lesson
Thanks
Tony


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi guys.
The Upshure Twin- project was set to hold last winter. It was so damn cold in the shop( I was almost freezing my ba..s of.) 12-14 hours day at job, oh my....
Finally spring comes and I was hooked on the pretty build of the Hoglet Twin( this month winner), ordered the plans and started on my own Hoglet-project ;D.
The Upshure Twin will be taken care of some time during fall, hopefully ;D.
but tomorrow I will have my suitcase filled up and take the topside taxi over the pond and see family in the US.
Regards CS


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2009)

This was the first time I saw this thread.
Watched the video of the Twin being driven by the lathe.

Wonderful stuff. That was great.

Enjoy your trip.
Whereabouts in the US?


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 18, 2009)

Carl.
I'll will be in the burning heat of Texas  for the next two weeks.
CS


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 18, 2009)

From freezing cold to burning hot...sounds miserable.  Try not to develop any stress cracks. ;D


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 11, 2009)

I built a upshure twin from MEB plans a while back. I cant seem to make it run more than one speed (~ 1500 RPM) no matter the throttle/fuel needle adjustment. I ran it on a Ridders vapor carburetor with the same results although lower RPM. I am going to convert to CDI ignition (maybe hall sensor).

The problem is probably carburetion? Be interesting to hear of your running.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

p.s.s. the very similar carburetor on my Upshur 't-head' marine engine runs nicely.

Ray M


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 30, 2009)

I converted the ignition system to Roy Sholls' CDI and all my problems went away. Looks like my 6vbattery with 12 volt coil couldn fire fast enough to feed the twin ignition.
Hope this helps someone to *not * spend lots of time trouble shooting on startup
Ray M


----------



## rklopp (Aug 31, 2009)

ElGringo  said:
			
		

> I converted the ignition system to Roy Sholls' CDI and all my problems went away.
> Ray M



Ray, are you running with Hamilton's original single carburetor design, or two carburetors? If your carburetors are different from the design, what kind are they? I finished the "B" sides of 20 connecting rods over the weekend. These are for a set of six Upshur Twins I am making. I must be nuts.


----------



## raym 11 (Aug 31, 2009)

my carb is now back to original design.
Ray


----------

